# 'Last edited...' can this be delayed?



## Maz (30 Aug 2007)

Yet another minor point...

When you've just posted a thread, 9 times out of 10 you then spot a few small typo's that you want to correct. As soon as you make the correction, the _'Last edited' _footer appears underneath it.

Could you delay the _'Last edited' _footer from appearing for (say) 5 minutes from original posting? I know it's possible cos I've seen it on other forums that look identical in layout to this one.

I think it just makes it look a lot neater and hides the fact that most of us are cack-handed typists.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Aug 2007)

I agree. a 1 minute should be enough to fix my typing mistakes caused by my big fat sausage like fingers


----------



## Pete (31 Aug 2007)

I too would like a delay, for the same reasons. But we should bear in mind that this may confuse someone who has already read the post in the meantime, and then discovers that the meaning has changed. I wonder if it could be so arranged, that the 'edited' message does not appear if _no-one has read or replied to the post in the meantime_? But it all boils down to what the forum software can support, I suppose.


----------



## Arch (31 Aug 2007)

Does it really matter? If you are correcting a typo, you just put 'typo' in the box. As we all do it sometimes, no-one's really going to think less of someone who makes the odd typo.

There was a delay, but it was removed because of some confusion over whether people were correcting/changing their own posts within the time limit, when others had already picked up on the original post, and accusations of lying were flying (ooh, poetry!). I'd rather we kept it all as transparent as possible, to avoid any misunderstandings, and if that means typing 4 extra characters in a box every so often, it's not a big price to pay.

Of course, you can just leave the box blank, although it may leave you open to questioning, if the discussion turns vehement.


----------



## Maz (31 Aug 2007)

Like I said, it was only a miner point.


----------



## Arch (31 Aug 2007)

Maz said:


> Like I said, it was only a miner point.






I'm not too bothered, to be honest, if people prefer having a 'window'. But I just think the benefits may outweigh the downsides.


Something for Admin to decide anyway..... <pass the buck>...


----------



## Pete (31 Aug 2007)

Maz said:


> Like I said, it was only a miner point.


HA!! Good candidate for a 'last edited by', Maz ... unless you were *really* referring to one of our doughty but dwindling band of subterranean coal-gathering operatives... 

You got it right, in the OP, btw.


----------



## Maz (31 Aug 2007)

I think I'll make my signature _Last edited by Maz :..._ just to cover my tracks.


----------



## andy_wrx (31 Aug 2007)

I agree with Arch.

I see the issue, because I regularly post using Quick Reply, the message is displayed-back, I think 'oops !' and promptly correct it.
It's either typos, or when I re-read it it doesn't make sense and I want to reword it slightly.

(it could be argued that perhaps I should be a bit less anal about speling or syntax and just leave it...)

But if I do this and someone's read and is in the process of responding to it in the meantime, it can all get very confusing, so it's perhaps clearer if you get the 'edited by...' thing.


And there was initially this suggested delay, but a row broke-out where someone was amending their posts with the intention of changing their meaning when challenged by someone else, then denying that they'd ever said it and they hadn't changed it - very messy.


----------



## domtyler (31 Aug 2007)

This whole area is a political minefield.


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2007)

I originally removed the time-delay due to accusations of posts being modified and their content/context changed.

However, I think that issue has been resolved now so I've modified the forum settings to allow a 2 minute delay before the "Edited ..." tag appears.

So if you maek a spellink mistayke you can now editing you post to put it rite wivout the tag bieng added to you're post. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Maz (1 Sep 2007)

Admin said:


> I originally removed the time-delay due to accusations of posts being modified and their content/context changed.
> 
> However, I think that issue has been resolved now so I've modified the forum settings to allow a 2 minute delay before the "Edited ..." tag appears.
> 
> ...


That sounds very reasonable to me. Thanks very much.


----------

